# My silver star looking proud



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

She is only 23 weeks old but rules the roost


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Pretty!...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I think I found your breed!!! Called Silver Black Marans or Birchen Marans....

http://maransofamericaclub.com/birchenmarans.php


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you Bee, I think you might be right . . .


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

It's a pied ranger


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She's a very lovely girl. Looks like she knows it too.


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you " in the poultry hens" I think your spot on I have googled more pics and she is exactly the same, thank you for solving my mystery


----------

